# Maladie professionnelle



## Ayline (30 Août 2022)

_Bonjour les filles 
Je suis assistante maternelle agréée depuis 1998, j’en ai accueilli des bout’ chou chez moi 
Je commençais à avoir des douleurs au niveau de mes épaules depuis quelques années on va dire des micro douleurs petit à petit ces douleurs ça s’accentuent en 2021 échographie quadruple tendinites et la dernièrement avec des crises douloureuses jusqu’à en pleurer mon médecin m’oblige à passer un IRM 
Résultat rupture de la rotule de la coiffe de l’épaule droite 
J’ai entamé une procédure pour maladie professionnelle, la sécurité sociale reçoit tout les documents, la elle m’envoie un questionnaire ainsi au parent employeur avec qui je travaille toujours et l’as autres parents pour répondre au questionnaire dans les plus bref délai 
Pour voir si ma maladie est causée par ma profession d’assistante maternelle 
Ça me fait rire 
Ma question 
Est ce que une de vous est déjà passée par la?
Désolée pour ce roman ☺️_


----------



## Nanou91 (30 Août 2022)

Parce que les parents sont médecins et expert en médecine maintenant !!!!!!! N'importe quoi !
Bon courage dans cette démarche.


----------



## Nounouannie912 (30 Août 2022)

Oui je suis passée par la,  pour m'entendre répondre que ma maladie n'était pas considérée comme professionnelle.  Une chance j'ai fini 2 ans après sur un accident du travail... et maintenant en invalidité. J'y ai largement gagné au passage. 
Ça devient débile !
La médecin delà CPAM, me disait que 23 ans ass mat, ca n'était pas pire que maman au foyer.
Ben oui on a au moins toujours 3 voir 4 enfants de moins de 3 ans, a changer  x fois par jour,  monter et descendre du lit, porter, mettre sur les chaises hautes ou rehausseurs etc...
Je crois que je l'aurais  baffé, celle la lol.
Voilà a cause d'elle,  j'ai  forcé un max, jusqu'au jour où, il a fallut que je passe sur le billard pour 2 arthrodèses cervicales,  sans compter les lombaires déjà opérées avec une cale, mais la discopathie par contre on y peut rien.
Perso pour remplir les docs, j'avais repris les termes de mes différents examens. 
Idem pour les parents,  je leur avais fait un topo.


----------



## stephy2 (30 Août 2022)

"Je crois que je l'aurais baffé, celle la lol." 
Je lui aurai dit la même phrase que vous mettez juste avant celle-ci !

@ Ayline : bon courage dans cette démarche ! En espérant que vous ayez gain de cause !


----------



## NounouNat2 (30 Août 2022)

Il y a deux ans, j'ai ressenti une vive douleur sur le dessus de l'épaule gauche, à en pleurer. La nuit c'était pire. Verdict, tendinite de la coiffe des rotateurs avec calsifications et fissure du tendon.
J'ai pris plusieurs avis médicaux, certains me préconisaient l'opération, d'autres d'attendre. Le kiné ne m'a pas soulagé, seul l'ostéopathe a pu me redonner de la mobilité. Je ne pouvais plus lever le bras, même pas à l'horizontale. Le repos a été salvateur. Mon médecin qui reçoit quelques AM, avec des douleurs aux épaules, poignets, genoux, dos etc....m'avait prévenu que c'était quasi mission impossible d'être reconnu comme  maladie professionnelle.
JE me suis donc soignée avec beaucoup de repos, de l'ostéo et SURTOUT, j'ai adapté mon poste de travail, tout comme on le ferai dans n'importe quel métier physiquement pénible.
Lits à barreaux avec côté qui s'abaisse, pour éviter de soulever trop les plus petits.
Petites couchettes pour les plus grands, tabouret d'atsem pour être à la hauteur des enfants, coussin d'allaitement pour donner le bib en ayant le bras bien soutenu, change debout pour les plus grands et au sol pour les bébés avec coussin sous les genoux.
Pour la poussette, j'ai la version électrique.
Aujourd'hui, je ne ressens qu'un petit tiraillement si je soulève de très lourdes charges (en portant un meuble très lourd, par ex), mais rien de comparable, avec ce que j'ai connu.
Prenez bien soin de vous, l'important dans ce genre de situation c'est le repos de l'articulation avant tout.
Bon courage


----------



## pommedamour26 (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Moi je suis en  plein dedans demande de maladie professionnelle faite depuis décembre 2021 questionnaire reçu le 04/05/22 à remplir rapidement car devait rendre sa décision le 06/05/22 je leur avais réclamé plusieurs fois 
Décision rendue pas reconnue comme maladie professionnelle mais le dossier passe en commission mais bon je n’y crois plus vraiment.
Je me suis fait opérer le 21 juillet d’une acromioplastie avec réparation du tendon et du biceps car douleurs ++ de mon épaule gauche au départ c’était des calcifications j’ai fait plusieurs lavage aspiration et infiltration sous anesthésie en clinique 
Puis finalement après 18 mois de kiné laser je n’ai pas pu éviter l’opération là ça fait bientôt 6 semaines que j’ai été opéré c’est très douloureux et compliqué de pouvoir lever son bras à nouveau 
Moi en tous cas malgré le détail de mes activités journalières avec 4 petits ça n’a pas été reconnu comme maladie professionnelle 
Et pour couronner le tout 2 mois que je suis en arrêt maladie car avant de faire l’opération je ne pouvais quasi plus me servir de mon épaule et mon bras du coup j’ai du m’arrêter plus vite et depuis 2 mois aucune indemnités journalières malgré des appels dés mail à la sécu et même un recommandé ont bien reçu mes documents mais sont très en retard pour le paiement voilà ce qu’on me répond 
Bon courage a vous aussi si vous devez passer par là car moi j’ai trop attendu et le chirurgien m’a dit qu’il y avait pas mal de dégâts …
Maintenant plus qu’à faire la kiné pour récupérer au mieux et reprendre mon travail avant que mes contrats aillent voir ailleurs


----------



## Ayline (1 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour les filles 
Donc c’est un vraiment le parcours du combattant 

Merci pour vos retours🥰


----------



## Tata50 (1 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, j ai eu une tendinite de la coiffe en avril infiltration en mai et a nouveau des douleurs en juillet donc je me suis tournée vers l acuponcture. 1 séance début août puis un conseil : éviter les laitages car le lait est un acide qui favorise les inflammations plutôt prendre des laitages végétaux ou carrément les supprimer. Je n ai plus mal.
Bonne journée


----------



## nadber (5 Septembre 2022)

Notre profession cause bien sûr des dommages. Deux opérations d'hernies discales et deux capsulites aux épaules à un an d'intervalle. Deux ans de kiné m'ont fait du bien ainsi que plusieurs mois d'arrêt (chômage et 6 semaines de maladie entre deux contrats). J'ai largement baissé de régime avec 2 enfants au lieu de 3 sur 4 jours/semaine, sans les vacances scolaires et strictement des enfants de deux ans. Bien sûr cela m'oblige à faire des nouveaux contrats chaque année mais je trouve. De m'équiper aussi avec des lits qui s'ouvrent pour que l'enfant entre et sorte seul, plus de chaises hautes mais réhausseur avec trépied pour que l'enfant monte seul ainsi que pour changer la couche). Plus de poussette puisqu'ils marchent bien à cet âge-là. Il me reste 2 ans à faire même si j'adore mon métier, cela devient trop dur. Mon médecin m'a bien fait comprendre que ça ne passerait pas pour une maladie professionnelle. Bon courage


----------



## Tatynou1 (5 Septembre 2022)

Moi aussi je commence à avoir des douleurs à l'épaule gauche qui se diffuse jusqu'au coude .... pareil la nuit c'est horrible ... du coup je dors sur le côté avec un coussin sous mon bras pour le soutenir pfff.... J'ai soulagé ces douleurs avec des frictions à la pommade à l'arnica, + huile essentielle de gaulthérie et d'eucalyptus citronné.
Le dos (surtout les lombaires) ça fait déjà plusieurs années qu'il me fait souffrir ... ainsi que les sciatiques à répétions ....
Je passe moins souvent l'aspirateur, je repasse moins mes vêtements etc.... enfin tout ce qui solliciterait un peu trop mon bras en dehors de l'accueil ...
Bon courage à toutes 🤕


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Ma copine a attendu … attendu … et ENFIN a fait le nécessaire en déclarant « maladie professionnelle » idem l’épaule. 

Donc en AT PRO depuis mi décembre 2021 et son chirurgien lui a dit que ce sera TRÈS long au moins 3 ans d’AT PRO et après elle demandera à être en invalidité et ensuite sa retraite. 

Elle est TRÈS bien payée et heureusement qu’elle s’est battue pour la déclaration AT 

Au début son médecin traitant n’était pas pour … excuses bidons … elle a insisté et a eu raison. 

Ce qui les ennuient ces médecins c’est la déclaration à faire donc du TEMPS et ça leur fait baisser leur « objectif »

Et oui MOINS ils déclarent d’AT normaux ou pro, + ils perçoivent une grosse prime c’était il y a 15 ans de 9.000€ par an. Donc maintenant ça dû augmenter un peu.

Idem pour les médicaments GÉNÉRIQUES et non DE MARQUE sinon leur prime saute. 

Et pourtant ce n’est ABSOLUMENT PAS pareil les génériques et les marques ce n’est ABSOLUMENT PAS la même molécule.

Son médecin traitant qui était le mien il y a des années, voulait me faire prendre un GÉNÉRIQUE au lieu du LEVOTHYROX !

Il a fallu aussi que je me fâche pour lui IMPOSER le levothyrox 

Bon maintenant je ne le prends plus à cause des effets secondaires hyper graves que le labo n’avait pas dit lors du changement de la nouvelle formule

C’est pour ça que je suis TRÈS MÉFIANTE vis à vis de certains médecins ou spécialistes 😉😡


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Septembre 2022)

Tatynou 

Le KINE ça aide 👍 et éviter de solliciter l’épaule endommagée


----------



## pommedamour26 (6 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

moi je viens d'avoir ma réponse par lettre recommandée maladie professionnelle refusée car n'ont pas pu prouver que ce que j'ai a été provoqué par mon activité.. je n'ai pas pu attendre de toute façon la décision j'ai été obligé de me faire opérer et il était plus que temps d'après le chirurgien 
Ben c'est vraiment que dans notre activité on ne se sert pas de ses épaules c'est bien connu moi je lache l'affaire!! je ne fais plus les démarches pour la 2 ème épaule trop de papiers et autre pour finalement RIEN


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Septembre 2022)

J'ai eu récemment une conversation lunaire avec mon médecin traitant. Je lui disais que j'étais un peu fatiguée : un grand accueilli bien gaillard qui a "attendu" ses 2 ans pour marcher donc que j'ai beaucoup et longtemps porté, sa copine, et 2 loulous de 9 et 6 mois. De grandes amplitudes horaires. Je voulais faire un petit bilan. Et puis mon âge aussi ... Et là : "enfin ! votre profession n'est pas si fatiguante",  bla bla bla ...  Et il commence à faire un parallèle entre nos deux professions ! Bref ! Il m'a saoulée ! Alors si un jour je venais consulter mon médecin avec l'espoir de voir un souci de santé pouvoir être qualifié en maladie professionnelle je crois que ce serait sans espoir ! Changer de médecin me direz vous ? Déjà bien contente d'en avoir un par les temps qui courent !


----------



## violetta (6 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour.
Et bien cathie,  il faut lever le pied.
Accueillir moins d'enfants sur une amplitude moins importante. 
Il faut penser a sa santé avant tout pour pouvoir accueillir dans de bonnes conditions.
Prendre soi  de soi pour prendre soin des autres. 
Je pourrais accueillilir 4 enfants sans problème (agrement ok, beaucoup de demandes ), mais non.
Franchement, s'occuper de 4 enfants c'est épuisant , surtout 5 jours sur 5 sur une amplitude horaire importante.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Septembre 2022)

Alors depuis 33 ans j’ai eu :

Le 1er le docteur Doliprane (archi nul et qui ne voulait pas mettre ma copine en AT professionnel) sinon sa prime de 9000€ minimum pourrait être sautée. Mauvais diagnostics pour mes 2 enfants (gastro alors qu’appendice aiguë et hospitalisation en urgence)  mon fils (pas grave … alors qu’hospitalisation en urgence trop de globules blancs … ça arrive au niveau des ados) 

Le 2eme ne connaît même pas certaines maladies et j’ai une collègue qui m’avait mise en garde c’est le Docteur la mort surnommé dans son village 

Le 3eme m’a diagnostiqué une angine la veille de mes vacances et malade comme un chien par ses antibiotiques de merde … résultat : mauvais diagnostic 

La 4eme tu prends rdv et tu passes 2 h après … 

Le 5eme  … pour « le moment » tient la route donc je le garde malgré secteur 2

Le souci n’exercera encore que 5 ans maxi pour payer les études de ses gosses 

A part ça… je vais bien … tout va bien 🤐🤧😷🤕🤒


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Septembre 2022)

Violetta je travaille toujours en année incomplète (8 semaines non travaillées) et je n'accueille qu'un mercredi sur deux. Et je ne commence pas tous les jours mes journées à 7h (contrat soignant pour cet horaire donc je commence 1 ou 2 jours par semaine pas plus à cette heure). Et pourtant on arrive à être fatiguée ! L'âge sans doute !


----------



## kikine (7 Septembre 2022)

et bien ici rdv vendredi pour passer une echo de l'épaule droite, pour voir quels sont les dégats... certains jours je ne peux même plus bouger le bras tellement mon épaule me fait mal...
le médecin me dit repos absolu  😂  😂  😂  quelle blague!! maman solo avec 3 enfants...


----------



## pommedamour26 (7 Septembre 2022)

Ben oui voilà moi j’ai travaillé jusqu’à la dernière limite car moi aussi maman solo et là je suis en arrêt depuis le 30 juin opéré le 21 juillet et depuis aucune indemnités journalières je vis sans salaire.. malgré appels mails recommandé à la sécu la j’ai pris rdv à la caisse le 13 septembre en espérant que la situation se débloque car ont demandé un paiement en urgence le 02/09 mais ont 3 à 4 semaines pour traiter la demande …
Du coup je me retrouve sans rien heureusement j’avais un peu d’économie tout est parti pour payer le quotidien je suis dégoûtée mais de toute façon je n’ai pas eu le choix je ne savais plus bouger et je dois faire l’épaule droite aussi ben je vais attendre que ma situation financière s’est stabilisée pour y penser ma prolongation d’arrêt est commencé que je n’ai même rien encore eu de l’arrêt initial 
A ce train la j’aurais repris que mes indemnités seront payées sauf qu’à la banque sont bien gentils pour un mois mais faut pas que ça dure trop 
Et quand on n’a pas de mari on se retrouve sans rien carte bleue bloquée car découvert dépassé la totale


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Septembre 2022)

Pommedamour26, courage ! Les mots sont peu de choses j'en suis consciente. Il est tellement désolant qu'aux difficultés de santé vienne s'ajouter la charge mentale que tu exprime dans ton post ! Je te souhaite que tout se débloque très vite. 🍀💪


----------



## NounouNat2 (7 Septembre 2022)

Nous exerçons un métier physiquement pénible, qui sollicite beaucoup les épaules, poignets, dos, n'en déplaise à certains médecins (que j'invite à exercer notre profession pendant 1 mois), s'ils y tiennent...
Chacun(e) voit midi à sa porte.
Pas toujours facile également, de réduire le nombre d'accueillis et/ou le nombre d'heures, de jours d'accueils. Tout dépend de la région, de la demande et des situations financières des AM (mamans solos ou avec conjoint avec un.petit revenu etc.. )
Il faut surtout essayer, autant que possible, de ne pas trop porter les enfants.
La motricité libre, favoriser l'autonomie et avoir du matériel (souvent peu coûteux, mis à part la poussette electrique) ergonomique. 
Pour ma part, mes changements d'habitudes, de postures et l'acquisition de mobilier adapté, en plus des séances d'ostéo, m'ont permis d'éviter les opérations et la souffrance physique, pour longtemps je l'espère ! Tout mon courage et soutien à celles qui souffrent 😘


----------

